# When to rent airless sprayer?



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Big question- Have you ever used one, do you know how?
It's not as easy as you might think, and things happen real quick. 
You can make a mess that will take more effort to fix in seconds than the time saved by doing it the ol fashioned way.


----------



## schraggyj (Apr 4, 2011)

*Inexperienced*

The short answer is no experience with an airless sprayer. I'm a somewhat experienced DIYr though. (Gutted and remodeled two houses, etc.) But I don't know if any of my experience translates very well to spray painting.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Strap on your painters cap, set up a good roller and pan, or just a 5'r with a drain grate and go to town, first off with a sprayer you loose 20-30% to overspray, and that overspray goes everywhere, next the clean-up is difficult, and like ones before have said, no experience could lead to a bigger fix issue.

Mark


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Well, as you might imagine, Ive never called him and said "oaky, on your mark, go", and neither of us are painters by trade, but I have a friend who is a huge fan of spraying versus brushing and rolling, has been for years, but I swear that, after watching him go about this a few times, I could beat him, using a brush and roller, hands down, every time. He does a fine job with it, and is actually quite proficient, but any time that he saves in actual painting, is more than made up for in preparation, moving around with the extra equipment, etc. Get your drop clots in place, have your ladder, brushes, rollers, pans, etc. ready to go, and you will be surprised how quicly you can do a room. Typically, for a ceiling, I brush the corners of an end wall and half of each side wall, roll that section, then brush the remaining corners, then roll the rest of it. I would try to eradicate the dog odor first though, because, if it still lingers, you might want to consider priming the walls with Kilz, or a comparable product.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

Even if you rent an airless you still need to take into consideration that you will still need to back roll the surfaces you are spraying. You will have to mask off windows and any thing else you do not want paint on. Nothing for nothing, but you really should be at least a little experienced with an airless sprayer before renting one. They are very efficient in the right hands and situation. Not all situations warrant using one. For interior re paints I would not use one, unless I didn't have to worry about the floors and was primining and painting everything, then I would spray primer on all ceilings and walls, then spray all ceilings. I would still roll and brush the walls. 
n


----------



## schraggyj (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks folks. Your information was very helpful. I think it is time to get out the rollers and brushes.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

I agree with the prior advice.
Spraying has a huge learning curve.

Go with what you know......Invest in the 18" rollers if you want to save SOME time.


----------

